# The Old Pair Of Shoes



## ritudimrinautiyal (Jan 13, 2021)

*The Old Pair Of Shoes*

Let's get back our feet in those old shoes, 
 placed at a place, out of visible range. 
Do you remember those times?, 
when they were new, and they used to pinch a lot, 
but still they were of so much value, 
 that we could never think of keeping those aside for any reason.
 We used to own them, on our own.
 Then you gifted me a pair and I also gifted you back a pair,
 why!! we were not aware.
 We wanted to, only that feeling was there. 
Ah!! , those gifted shoes, were not shoes for us.
 You wanted to use those to swim, 
 and I wanted to use those to fly.
 Those couldn't work that way,
 and we both were left bare feet so long, for so long, 
that our cracked feet are asking us to get back in those earlier old shoes,
 need repairs, but still have inner touch, that so comforting. 

Ritu Dimri Nautiyal


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Jan 13, 2021)

ritudimrinautiyal said:


> Let's get back our feet in those old shoes,
> placed at a place, out of visibility range. <- 'Visibility' feels awkward. Would 'visible' be better?
> Do you remember those times?,
> when they were new, and they used to pinch a lot,
> ...



This put me in mind of wearing my father's slippers and made me cry because he was never the friend I'd wished he'd been.


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal (Jan 13, 2021)

TheMightyAz said:


> This put me in mind of wearing my father's slippers and made me cry because he was never the friend I'd wished he'd been.



Hi TheMightyAz, 
I understand the way you related to it. I too myself in someway related to it, to be frank, it was the reason, it came into existence. Thanks for your suggestions. I am finding them suitable to be incorporated in my poem. 

Good luck

Ritu


----------



## Deleted member 65364 (Jan 14, 2021)

Hmmm...it reads to me like two people who change the nature of their relationship but the new way of relating doesn't work(like a platonic friendship turning into a romantic relationship).  I love the imagery of shoes!  It speaks of trying something new but wanting to go back to what was familiar and comfortable. Nothing fits like a comfortable, old pair of shoes.


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal (Jan 14, 2021)

happy-hippie said:


> Hmmm...it reads to me like two people who change the nature of their relationship but the new way of relating doesn't work(like a platonic friendship turning into a romantic relationship).  I love the imagery of shoes!  It speaks of trying something new but wanting to go back to what was familiar and comfortable. Nothing fits like a comfortable, old pair of shoes.



Hi Happy Hippie
You just hit the bull's eye(I mean the exact thought with which I wrote it). It made me draw lovely inference from here, that, when we are presented with certain context, we interpret it, the way our state of mind is in that situation and may be our age also has a relation to that. 
Thanks for the read. 
Good luck

Ritu


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal (Jul 21, 2021)

PippaSanderson said:


> I've never thought that somebody could ever write a poem about an old pair of shoes. But, well done on this one! I actually like it! You know, it made me think about the pair of high heels my granny gave me for my prom. The sparkly turquoise color caught everybody's eye, and I was feeling like Alice in Wonderland!


So lovely. Certain things are not just things, but a part of you they carry inside them, your emotions, your memory ; to feel them as life forever. 

Ritu


----------

